# What do you think of BM for acrylic trim paint choices?



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

So, it appears to me, as a BM fan, other than Advance, they don't have many options for non alkyd trim paint. This may be that they want to push Advance hard, I dunno. Acrylic SI is pricey and a bit finicky, but good.

BM does not really differentiate between "Wall" and "Trim" paints, like some other companies do. Am I nuts thinking that trim paint should have some extra qualities that wall paint does not need?

Hell, SW has ASE, Solo, ProClassic and other paints that are sold as trim...

Discuss....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I painted my kitchen cabinets with Aura satin years ago and they held up really well. Just recently redid them with breakthrough. 
I'm on the Advance bandwagon so not sure what to suggest. They do own insl-x and so they sell Cabinet Coat which is an acrylic - urethane product. Very good adhesion and very hard finish. 
I know a lot of people used to use Regal aqua glo for trim, and maybe the new regal select semi is good for trim too? Someone just posted about that.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I like Advance as well- sometimes. If they could get that re-coat and blocking thing figured out, I would be all in.

As for Regal Select semi, for the price, I'm not sold on it being great trim paint. Good, yeah. I have not seen that post about Regal semi...


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I painted my kitchen cabinets with Aura satin years ago and they held up really well. Just recently redid them with breakthrough.
> I'm on the Advance bandwagon so not sure what to suggest. They do own insl-x and so they sell Cabinet Coat which is an acrylic - urethane product. Very good adhesion and very hard finish.
> I know a lot of people used to use Regal aqua glo for trim, and maybe the new regal select semi is good for trim too? Someone just posted about that.


What was your opinion of the breakthrough I have been wanting to try it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I like Breakthrough a lot. If you are brushing, you had better be fast, though. I think it says not to thin it, but I'm thinking of trying some XIM extender next time.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Advantage PPG/Porter


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Proclassic/ase is all I can get right now.

What do you guys pay for pc wb? Is $42 ok?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> What was your opinion of the breakthrough I have been wanting to try it.


Yeah what kdpaint said. It dries wicked fast. Great for spray. Brushing is a challenge. But it depends. I haven't actually brushed much of it. I shot my cabinet doors with it, and we brushed the casings. Looks ok but not great. My guys shoulda used more extender in the brushing part. I did brush out some door casings and they looked really nice. Went over an old oil. Scuff and paint.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Having painted with alkyd/oils in the past, I really like the ease of application with BM Advance. And therefore, I've come to expect a longer dry time between coats. I think we've all become accustomed to short re-coat windows with the waterborne paints over the past thirty years. However, since they've reduced the solvents that supported rapid but enough open time vehicle evaporation of these same WB paints, they've altered the application and finish performance too, IMO.

Working with Advance, I now adjust my trim work process similar to what I did thirty years ago.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That is a good point CA- it does feel a bit weird to go back to how I painted even 10-15 years ago, but everything changes....:whistling2: sometimes full circle.

I have not tried this PPG Advantage 900 stuff yet... I hear it's good...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> That is a good point CA- it does feel a bit weird to go back to how I painted even 10-15 years ago, but everything changes....:whistling2: sometimes full circle.
> 
> I have not tried this PPG Advantage 900 stuff yet... I hear it's good...


I'll look into the PPG Advantage 900 from my supplier, who also sells Benjamin Moore. I'll ask for some feedback from his other customers.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Proclassic/ase is all I can get right now.
> 
> What do you guys pay for pc wb? Is $42 ok?


I pay 28-32 depending on sheen. I'm also In like the 5th low cost areas of the country. So if your on one of the coast or somthing probably ok.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

This is sacrilege! Talking about ProClassic on a BM trim paint thread!


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

I would choose Aura or Regal over acrylic Satin Impervo any day--they both apply better, in my opinion, and they are sandable the next day. I know we're pros, and we never have drips, but it's nice to have the option just in case. ;-)

I love hand-painting Advance--it really is very oil-like in its application and leveling. I like the hardness of CabinetCoat, but I'm not a huge fan of hand-painting it--it's a bit runny.

Hasn't acrylic Impervo been discontinued?


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

I have used the Ben line in the past. Didn't particularly like it for trim. Used to use aqua glo, but lately I've been using super paint or pro classic just because the bm is so pricey. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I dunno. A gallon of trim paint goes pretty far. Plus PC costs me almost as much as Aura. I'd rather use what works best, price be damned. Advance typically works best. Cabinet coat brushes decent over a good surface. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Splitter (Sep 29, 2012)

All painters are looking for the next magic bullet when it comes to trim/door paint. We came across PPG Breakthrough from the Rep who game us a sample to try 5 months ago and it is now our go to finish paint for trim/doors and handrails. We do a lot of schools with high traffic and need a product fast to work with. Price point is competitive to others. No blocking and dries quick. For old work, we sand, clean off any grease around knobs/push bars, wipe down and prime with a tinted color if other than a white finish. Let primer dry over night. Next day thin with a 'little' water and start the painting process. Note however, do not use Breakthrough on any recently painted latex other than a good primer or you will lift the previous film. Also a good practice is to use a good brush and good skins 'only' for Breakthrough. Last, it's best to use clean buckets to work out of as well. Finishes are only satin or gloss...


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember when you could open a can of paint and just paint,no thinning,extenders, or racing to paint. The good ole days


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Damon T said:


> I dunno. A gallon of trim paint goes pretty far. Plus PC costs me almost as much as Aura. I'd rather use what works best, price be damned. Advance typically works best. Cabinet coat brushes decent over a good surface.
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah



Agreed. I need to have a convo with my local Ben Moore rep! Lol. Aura is ten bucks a gallon more than PC and almost twenty bucks more than super paint at my current contractor rates. I respect and like Ben Moore a lot but I do have to confess I feel as though aura is a bit overrated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Slopmeyer said:


> I remember when you could open a can of paint and just paint,no thinning,extenders, or racing to paint. The good ole days


Do you remeber adding a couple capfuls of mineral spirits to wall paint to keep it from bubbling?


----------

